# Chinese Manufacturers



## Escobar (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi again,

I'm not sure if I'm writing in the right category or if anyone has already got a similar thread so please forgive me if I have 

Does anyone know any Chinese manufacturers? I'm looking for ethical ones only. In other words no "sweat-shop" stuff.
I'm just about to set up my own t-shirt business and need to know where I can get t-shirts from. I've been using a local factory however I'm paying $7 per t-shirt (without printing) which is quite a rip off I think. Obviously I want to stay in business so although I wanted to avoid this earlier I think the Chinese path might be the best one... for now anyway.

All I need are the t-shirts obviously and I'm hoping one of you guys might know someone?

Thank you so much and I hope you can help!
Michael


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm just about to set up my own t-shirt business and need to know where I can get t-shirts from. I've been using a local factory however I'm paying $7 per t-shirt (without printing) which is quite a rip off I think.


Where are you located? There are lots of blank t-shirt wholesalers that sell for less than that.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know about "ethical" Chinese suppliers for t-shirts, but jiffyshirts.com and atlanticsportswearinc.com, along with a few I can't recall right now, have blank t-shirts for about 1/2 of what you are currently paying.


----------



## inkwerks (Jun 29, 2008)

If your looking for USA made you can get Murina from Alstyle. They ae great shirts and cost half of what your paying. They are great shirts to print on as well.


----------



## Ecoprintworks (Dec 3, 2008)

It appears that he's looking for custom cut and sewn garments, is that correct, escobar?

If so, take a look at:
Made-in-China.com China manufacturer directory, China products, China suppliers, China trade, China factory

Alibaba is a great place to source as well, if you are open minded to Indian manuf.
http://www.alibaba.com/

good luck


----------

